# fitBAG vs Bugatti: Welcher Hersteller bietet die besseren Handytaschen an?



## Nilos (30. Juli 2011)

Heyho,

ich habe vor paar Tagen hier mal nen Thread geöffnet wegen Handytaschen/Folien etc so nun bin ich bei diesen beiden Herstellern gelandet. 

Welchen haltet ihr für besser? Habt ihr sogar Erfahrungen machen können?


----------



## ToPPi (30. Juli 2011)

Fitbag oder alternativ Raedan. Die Bugatti Taschen fühlen sich mMn ziemlich mäßig verarbeitet an, hatte eine für mein N97.


----------



## COM48 (30. Juli 2011)

Eindeutig fitBAG, da es sie für jedes Handy Modell zu kaufen gib und sie einfach top verarbeitet sind. Da können die Bugattis mMn qualitativ nicht mithalten.


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2011)

Ich hab leider keinen Vergleich, bin zurzeit nur Bugatti User. Ich habe eine dieser Neopren Taschen. Die Verarbeitung finde ich voll in Ordnung. 

Was aber irgendwie gar nicht geht ist das Material an sich. Das Neopren auf der Außenseite klebt förmlich an jeder Art von Stoff und macht das Einstecken und Rausholen aus der Hosentasche zu einem Akt unwürdiger Fummelei.  Für mich war es eher ein Fehlkauf, aber naja. Ich habe mich damit arrangiert.


----------

